# Help choosing receiver



## Duke_NomNom (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just an enthusiastic newbie here who needed some expert help and was hoping I came to the right forum :bigsmile:

Planning to buy my 1st receiver and was hoping for some opinions on which would be the best to choose and which would "survive" the longest.

Ive been looking at:

Yamaha RX-A840
Yamaha RX-V777
Yamaha RX-V779
Marantz SR6009

I selected these based on the following requirements:

- Support 4k (my tv)
- 2x HDMI out (so i can connect my laptop both to TV and to Projector)
- Phono entry as i plan to connect my dads old LP player
- Price around max 1000 $USD

I havent bought the speakers yet as Im planning to buy those later when Ive saved up some more money. Ill create a new post when its time for them...

Not sure if Im allowed to post a link, but I found a quick comparison on the recievers on the following site (just put the w w w in the front)

prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?j=3144362,2715974,2579417,2709658
Its not in english but most are self explanatory.

I really like the Yamaha look and design, but the Marantz seem to have a more suitable handcontroll for my needs...
It doesnt have to be the receivers above, but I only found those to fulfill all my requirements...?

Would appreciate any recommendations and suggestions.

Thanks !


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Duke_NomNom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just an enthusiastic newbie here who needed some expert help and was hoping I came to the right forum :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


Being a Yamaha fanboy owning both an RX-V1800 and an RX-V1500 which are both in service, I would go for the A840.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, you need to get an AVR model released in 2015. Those released in 2014 (like the Marantz AVR SR6009) do not support HDCP v2.2 copy protection. The new version of HDCP is required by the various 4K streaming services and by the 4K UHD Blu-ray discs and players which will be available in late February.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

selden said:


> Unfortunately, you need to get an AVR model released in 2015. Those released in 2014 (like the Marantz AVR SR6009) do not support HDCP v2.2 copy protection. The new version of HDCP is required by the various 4K streaming services and by the 4K UHD Blu-ray discs and players which will be available in late February.


I believe the A840 by Yamaha was released in 2015.


----------



## Duke_NomNom (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, both of you bring up good points I have not considered.

I cannot find any info that A840 supports hdcp 2.2 on yamahas homepage. It also did not support Phono which I thought it did.
So I might have to consider going for the A850 instead. It supports dhcp v2.2 , released 2015 and supports phono.

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience using this one?

Thanks


----------

